# Opinions please



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Not really a power tool but an accessory. I'm trying to decide on either of these miter gauges or making a sled with an adjustable miter.

Other ideas welcome.

Amazon.com: Kreg KMS7102 Table Saw Precision Miter Gauge System: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Incra MITER1000SE Miter Gauge Special Edition With Telescoping Fence and Dual Flip Shop Stop: Home Improvement


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I have no experience with the Kreg, but if that thumb screw needs to be fully unscrewed and screwed back in for angle changes, it could be a PITA. That was the case with my Jet/Woodhaven Deluxe....it was otherwise a very precise and robust gauge, but was cumbersome to change angles with because of the brass thumbscrew. 











The Incra is a snap to use, and is also very accurate. 

Have you looked at the Osborne EB-3 at all?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

No but I found this one that looks way different. 

Amazon.com: Osborne Table Saw Miter Gauge: Home Improvement


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have both*

I have the Osborne and the Incra...and a few others.
I rarely use either one, because I don't make many miters, but a bowl turner making precise segments may need the precision cuts.... I donno?
You really can't go wrong with either in my opinion, but the Osborne gives you a different way to arrive at a precise angle. It uses a liner measurement on a telescopic bar, where the Incra uses a vernier method like a protractor with finer graduations and precise stops. I wish I had more experience using them to offer better advice...sorry.
Here's what I have:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/miter-gauges-one-13121/


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

knotscott said:


> I have no experience with the Kreg, but if that thumb screw needs to be fully unscrewed and screwed back in for angle changes, it could be a PITA. That was the case with my Jet/Woodhaven Deluxe....it was otherwise a very precise and robust gauge, but was cumbersome to change angles with because of the brass thumbscrew.
> 
> The Incra is a snap to use, and is also very accurate.
> 
> Have you looked at the Osborne EB-3 at all?


That's not a brass thumb screw on the Kreg. It's a brass pin that is simply removed and reinstalled for the indexed angles. 
Tom


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Personally I prefer a sled with a miter capability. I do not even know where the miter guage for my table saw is stored.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't have either. I use the Delta style gauge with an extended fence, and a large drafting protractor for the angles (about $10). Works just fine for professional use. I guess if I wanted a fancy gauge, I'd probably get the Incra. Gold is prettier than blue.:yes:











 







.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have the Incra 1000SE and the 1000HD.

The SE has 5 deg increments. The HD has 1 deg increments.

I purchased the SE first. I now leave this at the 90 deg setting and added a zero clearance piece of wood at the end. Makes it so easy to know exactly where the cut will be and it supports the piece to give no tearout.

I use the SE in the right mitre slot.

I use the HD when I need to cut other than 90 deg. I normally have this setup to use the left mitre slot, but it is not difficult to move the fence to use the right mitre slot.

I do a lot of cutting short lengths for boards and bowls, so I use my gauges a lot.

I can recommend the 1000SE. Just double check the gauge when you get it. Likely may have moved slightly during shipping. 3 screws to undue for the fence, check 90 deg, tweak as needed then tighten and it should not move again.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Rich, I have the Kreg and it's great. Very precise, adjustable stop, built in tape. No issues thus far.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been really happy with all the kreg products i've purchased......that reason alone i'd vote kreg


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well thanks guys. I went with the Incra 1000HD because of the fine adjustments. I figure it would be best since I plan on doing segmented item, frames etc in the near future.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Well thanks guys. I went with the Incra 1000HD because of the fine adjustments. I figure it would be best since I plan on doing segmented item, frames etc in the near future.


I think you will be very happy with this gauge. I do like the fine adjustment capability compared to the SE.

You will also like the repeatability. Move to a different setting, then realise you need to re-cut something, very fast to get back to the exact earlier setting. Oops, not supposed to let the cat out of the bag that mistakes can happen. :laughing:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, that Incra 1000HD is some miter gauge. Might have to put that on the xmas list for my in-laws to get me. I eventually want to make my own picture frames for my photography. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't think you will go wrong with any of them. The Incra SE and HD are just the Incra V27 and V120 guages with fences. I have the V120 with a shop made fence I've been happy with. I do need another guage though as I need to readadjust when switching it from my table saw to my router table. Not a real big issue as I seldom use it on the router table, may just make a sled for that. 
The Woodhaven and the Kreg look like clones of each other, no idea who was first. Osbourne is the only one that works a little different.:smile:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Read this thread with interest, because I have never needed anything else than the simple miter gauge that came with my table saw. Most precision miter cuts though, are done on my Dewald compound miter.

What am I missing?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

WillemJM said:


> Read this thread with interest, because I have never needed anything else than the simple miter gauge that came with my table saw. Most precision miter cuts though, are done on my Dewald compound miter.
> 
> What am I missing?


Do you do any half-lapped miter joints?:smile:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Do you do any half-lapped miter joints?:smile:


Yes, the miter that came with my table saw handles that fine though. I also do a lot of chairs with compound angles on the tenon cheeks and shoulders, with no issues.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have the 1000SE and I'm sure you will like it.
I made a few mods to mine, because I hated using the tool supplied in order to slide the fence, or move the fence stop.
I replaced the socket head screws on the fence head, with ratchet bolts (about $4 each) I also replased the screw to lock the fence extension, with a ratchet bolt.
On the sliding fence stop, they also had 2 socket screws. I replaced these with thumb crews. These mods made the fence, mush easier to use. I only have a pic. of the head, with the ratchet bolts.


----------



## Mark G (Dec 26, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> Well thanks guys. I went with the Incra 1000HD because of the fine adjustments. I figure it would be best since I plan on doing segmented item, frames etc in the near future.


Wood Magazine recently reviewed a dozen gauges and sleds, and gave the 1000HD top ranking. All these gauges have adjustments to improve fit in the slots - as you all know. But being a noob, I didn't know that was possible. I resolved to get one, but not the 1000HD because I'm not worthy of something that high end, and it is pricey.

Soon afterwards my wife gave me a generous gift card. And as of today I own a 1000 HD.

Wow, what a fine piece it is. I feel like Jethro Bodiene would feel if somebody gave him a Cadillac convertible.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Incra-MITER1000SE-Special-Edition-Telescoping/dp/B0007UQ2EQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1344571747&sr=1-4&keywords=miter+gauge


I purchased the Incra v27, which is very similar to the one you linked but without the sliding fence. I bought it as the rice was right. I really wish I would have just got the unit you linked as i feel the extra cost is worth what you get for it. I absolutely love my v27. It took me about 30 minutes to set it up and verify. Now I feel its 110% accurate and has helped me improve my picture frame Miters tremendously.

Mark


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> Not really a power tool but an accessory. I'm trying to decide on either of these miter gauges or making a sled with an adjustable miter.
> 
> Other ideas welcome.
> 
> ...


I have the Incra 1000HD and it's been great for me. I went further and added this sled later on and it's worked well for me too.

INCRA MITEREXPRESS Miter Express - Amazon.com

or, if you can live with the 5 degree option this is a good combo

INCRA ME/1000SE Miter Express and Miter1000 SE Combo Pack - Amazon.com

I made a sacrificial wood piece that bolts to the slot on the 1000 HD and slides on and off and anywhere you need it...


----------



## Mark G (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is a very thorough review of the HD1000 for anyone considering it.

http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/incra1000hd.html


----------



## Screw (Nov 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I think you will be very happy with this gauge. I do like the fine adjustment capability compared to the SE.
> 
> You will also like the repeatability. Move to a different setting, then realise you need to re-cut something, very fast to get back to the exact earlier setting. Oops, not supposed to let the cat out of the bag that mistakes can happen. :laughing:


I agree, I don't own one, but I have used one a number of times; they are incredibly accurate.


----------



## WoodMachiner (Sep 19, 2013)

mobilepaul said:


> I have the Incra 1000HD and it's been great for me. I went further and added this sled later on and it's worked well for me too.
> 
> INCRA MITEREXPRESS Miter Express - Amazon.com
> 
> ...


 
I did the same thing as MobilePaul, bought the Incra 1000HD and then upgraded to the Miter Express. I have been very happy with all the items I have bought from Incra.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Let me toss a couple of things into the fray.

How many different angles are you going to cut? 45°, 22.5° for sure. Maybe 30°. If you're building a chair with a splayed seat, 7.5°.

The thing about the miter gauge they need to be repeatable. In other words you need to be able to set the gauge to 45° left and then 45° right. Then do it again with repeatability.

The repeatability is a vital feature. You don't need to be able to cut all angles to the nearest tenth of a degree.


----------

